# Moose blade



## tim white (Sep 12, 2009)

Just finished stripping down my 5 year old blade and was wondering if anyone has a good idea for final coat. Something like teflon paint, thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I would go for an Epoxy paint with teflon... used a lot in the marine industry. 

It's not cheap stuff though.


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I just repainted my plow and components this fall. I applied two coats of paint, and then topped it off with a layer of clear coat.


----------

